# The Flair Damascus Mod



## DoubleD (16/11/14)

Beautiful looking mod 

http://www.woodmods.com/Flair_Mod_s/61.htm

















EDIT: Could one of the Mods edit the title and remove the ' - BF' please, I was doing to many things at once

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (16/11/14)

I was searching all the pictures for the bottle....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> EDIT: Could one of the Mods edit the title and remove the ' - BF' please



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Beautiful looking mod
> 
> http://www.woodmods.com/Flair_Mod_s/61.htm
> 
> ...




Nice... you found the fat iStick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

I want one. The mini one. Looks amazing . Even if it's just for show lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

Is anyone bringing these in?


----------



## DoubleD (16/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Is anyone bringing these in?



I doubt it hey. In fact I wasn't sure last night on where to post this thread for that very reason, its not like its a "New Product" its really just a cool one haha

What I found interesting was the website blurb about the material used: "
The Flair is a merging of modern day metallurgy and electronic cigarette ingenuity. The Damascus body is constructed of 316 stainless steel with a fine Carbonite grain as a macro molecular composite, recreating the look of the damascus steel .The beauty of the material is that each piece will differ in pattern much like a fingerprint
.
*The new composite metal has the same visual characteristics of the source metal with some very unique new characteristics some of which are noted as follows:*
~ Will not corrode Holds a gem quality finish without clear coat
~ Surface will patina like source metal 
~ Impervious to almost all chemicals
~ Will not conduct electricity
~ Scratch resistant with high polish
~ Lighter than the source metal (or metals) In many cases stronger than the source metal"



Basically its like Pratley Patty haha



or at very least you can pull the same look off using a mold and pratley patty or resin. Come to think of it I should've posted this in the Modders sub forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

